# London Night (Pictures start page 6)



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Its also on my Links page: - (In case the forum goes down again) Â 
http://www.wak-tt.com

The plan: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/london/London20030301.htm

Officially start with Pizza at Beckton 10pm, 
Meet some at Harrods at 9pm for a 9.15 cruise to Beckton.

All are welcome Any Relo's or friends can come along including other exotica if they have any. Â 

the list was: -
Me
PaulS (no excuses!) 
hbk 
T7
Troy 
ccc + (Son in TVR)
TTotal 
Jonah 
Thorney 
HuTTers 
NuTTs 
ScoTTy 
Shash 
Sammers 
Snaxo 
Kop 
PurpleTT 
KCTT? 
DXN? 
phil? 
Gunner
+ a few more via NickyB's Meet

Shall I try to book around 25 seats and we can overflow to the carpark if they cant fit us in.?

UPDATE: No bookings on Saturday! Â :-/ takeaway and eats outside then! Plus a Mcdonalds is accross the carpark. Dont say I dont offer you finest cuisine in London. 

Plus how many will Start at Harrods at 9pm?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be at Harrods with Daniela (as navigator !) John !


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Will be at Harrods also.

Now I keep asking this question, but then the forum crashes and it gets' lost. :-/

One more time...

Are we able to stop / park outside Harrods then??!?

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Will be at Harrods also.
> 
> Now I keep asking this question, but then the forum crashes and it gets' lost. Â :-/
> 
> ...


Plenty of space on the opposite side to Harrods. 
Its the beginning of a bus lane but no problem at that time of night!
Also is the right way when we head off towards town! Â

Dont park on the Harrods side, no space and facing the wrong way!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wak,

Re: taking photo's at Canary Wharf or any other of the major sites - do you think Audi would be interested in sending someone to take photo's / do an article? Pretty good Audi Magazine stuff?

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> Re: taking photo's at Canary Wharf or any other of the major sites - do you think Audi would be interested in sending someone to take photo's / do an article? Â Pretty good Audi Magazine stuff?
> 
> Damian


If you want to try and organise it then by all means have a go..  ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Damn 

Good suggestion - and this is going to sound very lame after all the effiort you have put in - but over the coming week I simply won't get time - work is very busy at the moment :-(

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets keep it exclusive and do any article / photos for "absoluTTe"..... ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

have fun all, I'm not going to make it :'( :'(.

We have guests for dinner, Mrs B swears she told me ages ago.......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BeasTTy - you can sneak out _after_ dinner! We won't really be on our way till after 11pm....

Damian - Mr WAK's photos are pretty damn good...(not that I'm biased... :  ;D)

and.........

me me me me me me me - I'm COMING too!
can't wait! 
Will meet u at Harrods with the committee boys... ;D

btw any requests for T7's v loud BOSE in the Limehouse Link tunnel?? ;D quite fancy a bit of Foo Fighters...

Louise


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak, 
You've been working hard my friend well done.  

I've got a couple of walkie talkies at work, I thought about bringing them along, one for the front driver and one for the driver who brings up the rear(not sure who that will be).

What do you guys think ?

Wak , what about a mini mini cruise to Harrods? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Â Wak , what about a mini mini cruise to Harrods? ;D ;D ;D


Build it and they will come! Â  ;D ;D

What are you suggesting? 

Bring the Walky talkies, gotta find a good excuse to use them


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Once the committee meeting has finished, those present will be cruising to the WestEnd from there ;D ;D

All are welcome to start from Thorneys office somewhere near the bottom of the M40.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Just in case the tail enders get lost or confused,

why? what did you think I was thinking?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Just in case the tail enders get lost or confused,
> 
> Â Â Â Â why? what did you think I was thinking?


Confused already!  ;D

I meant what are you suggesting about a mini cruise! ? LOL! ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I knew that's what you meant, I was just joshing ;D ;D

Regarding the mini mini meet cruise from south west London to Harrods.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys name a time and a place and we'll join you...

that is always assuming our esteemed chairman rules the meeting with his usual rod of iron... :

(on second thoughts don't worry - I'll just nag them to make sure we leave on time!)

L


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Louise,

That would make it a mini, mini, mini cruise now thats confusing ??? ??? ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Â I knew that's what you meant, I was just joshing Â ;D ;D
> 
> Â Regarding the mini mini meet cruise from south west London to Harrods.


I'm all suggested out....suggest something!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

See you all at Harrods and looking forward to a cool second London cruise!!

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak, I was going to suggest we meet before for a mini cruise to Harrods but it looks like I'll be pushed for time.

See, not so confusing.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like a great fun night out - but we've still got a wedding to go to (not mine - like Sundeeps ;D)

But ... I forgot to give the 2 PMR446 radios (that TTotal kindly gave me) to Paul(STT) at the Kneesworth meet. Sounds like they might be useful with so many of you - so, is anyone who's going on Saturday going to be near to Brentwood - I'll galdly lend them out.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

So, T7 - planning on getting there early (early=before Harrods shuts its doors)? ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

*lol*

sadly TTOC meeting not starting until 4.... :

will have to do Swindon/Bluewater/Bicester again soon....


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Bah!

You're right about another purse-lightener though. Jules is coming on Saturday, so we might be able to think up some dates!

See you outside Harrods, then - and have a great meeting!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Will be there after having been a white van driver all day :  ;D

So be warned!!!!! See you at the Pizza hut at 10pm.

T7 - will do the photos and also a pre b'day cd for such lovely Bose!
............will try our hardest not to get lost this time


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

KC - cool! did you persuade Marie along??? Dani is coming too...


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> KC - cool! did you persuade Marie along??? Dani is coming too...


No Hal is coming, we are both wanting time off from the boxes
:
;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Canary Wharf:-
just got the piccy permit...
We have to use the public car park (somewhere in there) and 4 cars at a time can be parked in the "Limo Car Park" not sure what this all means but hopefully it means decent parking and decent picture shots.

So we'll have to rotate I think with anyone that wants to get some pictures.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any ideas of anywhere that we can ALL park that will provide us with a decent picture opportunity.....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Posted by: NuTTs Posted on: Today at 6:11pm
> Any ideas of anywhere that we can ALL park that will provide us with a decent picture opportunity.....


How about the public car park  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I dont know....they said its a no stopping zone and we have security clearence to use 4 spaces in the Limo Area...

I believe its heavily monitored and as Saddam aint leaving peacefully and Mr Khan has just booked a night amongst High Rises in London on the 1st March, possibly a memorable date, maybe security will be ready to pounce with dogs and rubber gloves if we even fart out of line!  ;D

of course I could be just paranoid!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Any ideas of anywhere that we can ALL park that will provide us with a decent picture opportunity.....


Mark - at midnight we can mostly park wherever we want!!! You saw WAKs photos last time....?

I still reckon there must be an overhead bridge on one of those docklands dual carriageways that we could use to get a starting grid type shot of us all (roadsters at the front trolleys at the back... ;D) bags I pole though!

Maybe we should scope out for next time...L


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

All this talk of photos and I don't own a digital camera    ,

Are there any kind volunteers out there who will take a couple of photos of my car on Saturday night and stick em on a disk for me, papapleeease

Cheers mates


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem mate!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Cheers NuTTs,

Coming down from Leeds eh! now thats DIE HARD


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well coming down for a sleep at the TTOC committee meeting and then straight from there for a tour of London and then fly back up, sleeping at some service station on the way ;D ;D



> Cheers NuTTs,
> Â Â Â Â Â Â
> Â Â Â Â Â Coming Â down from Leeds eh! Â now thats Â Â Â DIE HARD


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

MAD !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

With a name like NuTTs what do you expect!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes!

But then he is TTOC chariman too! ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry didn't realise. I'm bowing down as we speak ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm what is known in the business as a "sleeping Chairman".... the excellent committee do most of the work.. I just take the glory and the photo's ;D ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

: : : : : : : : : : :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL!

Shame about not getting a booking at the Pizza Hut - oh well. As there's only Mac d's there, may be best to take a set of sarnies and a flask of coffee! Parking should be no problem for 25 cars though. The Pizza Hut is directly opposite PC World.

As you leave Pizza Hut and head south, the 1st roundabout shown has been replaced with a set of lights. Just after this, there is a 30 mph speed camera - watch out!

I think stop 1a on WAKS route might be better than 1 Â :-/ (better views of docks/excell centre)

Watch out as you go along Tarling road & Jude St, (housing area) then left and over the silvertown flyover, slow down, and watch out for the lights and left hand filter lane that takes you down to the Royal Victoria Dock. For stop 1A, ignore the left hand filter lane and carry straight on for North Woolwich road ** YOU WILL PASS ANOTHER 30 MPH SPEED CAMERA ** Â 

After the stop and you head back up over the silvertown way west, watch out for the left hand filter for Peto St south which then takes you down to the roundabout beneath, and then up over the lower Lea crossing. Once throung the Leamouth roundabout, it's a 4/2 laner into Aspen way, make sure you get in the right hand two lanes, over the bridge and into the tunnels. There are no speed cameras in there, BUT there are "observation cameras" and some internal 'on slips', so observe the speed limit and take care.

As you exit the tunnel you need to turn right into Butcher Row (lights) will you get 25 TT's through in one go, I doubt it, so some catching up might have to be done.

As you head for Canary Wharf, eastbound along the A13, get in the right hand land for the West India Dock Road, as you go a bit further ther is a Police station on your left hand side you will usually see several Police vehicles parked outside. Then right into West Ferry road for Canary Wharf. The car park is accessed via the underground roundabout underneath canary Wharf (left hand lane) or the right hand lane takes you up into Canary Wharf itself. (I think Â :-/)

The rest of the route towards the Blackwall Tunnel past Mc D's (again Â :) should be fairly straightforward but may be it will be a good idea to get a last minute update on any potential tunnel maintenance - they regularly shut one tunnel and make the remaining one, one lane each way. This can cause tailbacks if they do it.

Once through the tunnel (make sure the BOSE is up loud Â ) the sceenery all changes for historic Greenwich, and the Cutty Sark Â 8) I don't really know the route into London too well from here, all i would say is make sure you have the Autolock on Â 

Then you have the Rotherhide tunnel. This is a single bore two way narrow tunnel with sharp bends in it - do not even think about passing any traffic in front of you. I seem to remember we had someone (just one Â :) go the wrong side of a traffic bollard going over one of the bridges last time Â [smiley=stupid.gif]

Have a fun time Â


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

As I hadnt heard fromyou on Stop1A I removed it...its been added back in on the web page but not the PDF! , we should hopefully still be in one group at this point so follow the leader should work to get there!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark are u driving back after the meet


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I am mate, but will probably stop for a sleep somewhere. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What happened to the weather?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak don't panic, I'm on it.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Main Web has gone a bit funny: -

backup here:-
http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/lo ... 030301.htm

Worddoc that prints better:-
http://www.darcstar.btinternet.co.uk/lo ... nmarch.doc


----------



## clokey (May 7, 2002)

Hello all,

We can't make this evening but seeing as I live in Greenwich I thought I would share an observation. Parking at the cutty sark is a nightmare (as there isn't really any parking). Depending on how many of you there are, you have the option of an underground carpark or shooting down a side street!

Basically as you come around the one way system rather than going out on creek road (to the left), go straight over at the lights and then straight on to get to the under ground car park (By a small M&S on your left). Otherwise keep going around the one way system (after the creek road/one-way traffic lights and M&S straight on bit) and take the next left, it's a short road and occassionally they leave the barriers open at the end so you can actually get to the cutty sark proper.

hope that helps

M

P.S. At around midnight Greenwich is busy going out on creek road (towards the rotherhithe tunnel) as there is a night club so watch out for police, drunk idiots and p*** poor parking!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Sorry - last minute drop out :'(
Hope you are having a cool time 8), and the rain hold off for you all (esp TTR'ers)

Kx


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Goodnight


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hey all,

Just got back from the cruise... It was totally awesome!  Thanks Wak for organising this event! 

Pictures to follow (by most of us, I'm sure!) 

Shash.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yup great fun, tunnels tunnels and more tunnels, plus police hovering around our start.

Thanks to everyone for coming it was a blast!

anyone count? 15,17 ish TT's plus both our favourite shopping trolleys! 

CCC & Son sorry we got seperated....Troys walkietalkies were great, gotta get more of them...more to talk about but I'm very very sleeeeeepy.....so tomorrow.  ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers Wak, didnt say good bye sorry!! hope the pics are as good as last time ;D
good night


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Glad to see you had a good time Â 

I really wish that I could have made the meet, just tooo tired after moving house on Monday & Tuesday, then having to go back to work Wednesday - Friday (still surrounded by boxes on Sunday morning, and keep asking Sarah, have you seen this, have you seen that Â :)

Did you enjoy the run past the city airport Â 

How did you get on at Canary Wharf?

Hope the TT's sounded good in the tunnels.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures, and hearing more about the evening ;D

Will be doing the first half of the run myself, on Monday morning, as I do each time I go to work ....

Paul.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Wak - I know it took a lot of preparation but it was well worth it. You even stopped it raining 

I was a great trip but I'd like to apologies on behalf of all Essex residents for the fact that we obviously are unable to run food outlets! :-[ I think I'll suggest to Pizza Hut that they rebrand themselves as "No staff or Pizza Hut"! :

I'm still amazed that we managed to get into the security zone around Canary Wharf. That certainly can't be a every site!

There are too many fun bits to list and not too many scary moments! (At least we all learnt why there is a 30mph limit in the Limehouse Link tunnel! - did anyone get that guys name and number as he deserves a medal!!)

Thanks again Wak!

P.S.

Here's one of my fav piccies. It seems to capture the feel of nighttime London.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I nearly cancelled as I was dosed up with drugs and I think I've made myself feel worse...Cough and sore throuat are killing me!

But it was superb sites, this may not be modem friendly but I have been lazy....will adjust later....anyone want a bigger pic email me the number, I just posted all of them good and bad.

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/london20030301.htm

(Sorry Nutts, I was just trying to get the best angle for that agressive new look you have)  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> There are too many fun bits to list and not too many scary moments! (At least we all learnt why there is a 30mph limit in the Limehouse Link tunnel! - did anyone get that guys name and number as he deserves a medal!!)


What did I miss?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

eeeerrrr Â the broken down lorry with the hero standing about 150 feet behind it waving us over to the other lane!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> eeeerrrr Â the broken down lorry with the hero standing about 150 feet behind it waving us over to the other lane!!


OH YEAH...thats why theres a speed limit! Doh!  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks like you had a fab time Â 8) wish I was there Â :'(

I see NuTTs was brave enough to carry on .... well done m8.

Nice one Wak Â ;D what was the police 'interest' at the start of the 'sightseeing tour'? Â 

I trust nobody got flashed on the route Â ;D

Did any body go to NickyB's 'collection meet' as well (Did she do the London tour as well?)

Can't wait to hear more Â 8)


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi All

Great night, bit exhausted and just off to Milton Keynes for a bit of Karting...

Cheers

Howard

http://uk.msnusers.com/AUDIRS4TT/shoebox.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I did decide to follow the Wakster to the last stop.... but got got by a couple of sets of Red lights ( : they don't call me hutters : ). I eventually hit a motorway (M4 I think at about 5am :-/). Did a mini sleep and then started of home again, but then had another sleep halfway  

Boy was I tired ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

M1 driving at 3.30 is excelent ;D no cars no police just open clear road,need i say more ;D 
i think i need the new V6 dials in my car as they dont go high enough ;D 
Oh and Thanx again to Howard showing me the way to the M1 and for testing my suspension ,forgot i had a boot full of flyers! thought the car was going to bottom out but it didnt ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Fantastic night guys...best bit was the noise in the Limehouse link with the top down - incredible! And yet again we managed to fall _just_ on the side of looking a bit too mature and respectable to be worth pulling over...  Also loved the guy in Greenwich who was leaning out of the window of his flat talking on his mobile saying" amazing - there's about 20 TT's outside!!"

Made it home ok, but once away from the safety of the pack and stuck on Regent Street I had to turn down a couple of groups of _TT enthusiasts_ "nice car - give us a lift...etc" :

I did wonder how easy it for someone to climb into a TTR with the top down - particularly when pi$$ed...? :-/... defn glad of autolock ;D!

L


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Well I did decide to follow the Wakster to the last stop.... but got got by a couple of sets of Red lights ( Â : they don't call me hutters Â : ).


ahem, no idea what you are talking about Â  [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]

It was a great night, especially the walk through McD's and KFC. I finally got home at about 4:30am. Thanks for all the efforts that went into the organising. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No worries mate ;D I sure they didn't get your reg plate 

btw when do you get your Milltek ;D ;D ;D



> ahem, no idea what you are talking about Â  [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> It was a great night, especially the walk through McD's and KFC. Â I finally got home at about 4:30am. Â Thanks for all the efforts that went into the organising. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Great night. Didn't think I was gonna make it - called Wak @ 18.00 to say I wasn't coming (throwing up etc all day!) but then at 19.00 I started to feel better and decided it was worth the risk - despite having virtually no food or drink for 20 odd hours either!

Glad I did.

What ever happened to Wak's instructions to keep aware of whether people are keeping up *lol* - I spent the first half of the night driving like a loon - must have calved several people up and nearly ran a few red lights !

Memorible moments:

1. The noise of those RS4's through the tunnels (envious sigh)

2. About 10 Paranoid TT drivers moving their cars 25 yards across Pizza Hut car park cos of 4 dodgy looking characters sitting in another car nearby ... (less of the stick Louise - better safe than sorry  )

3. Being left behind Nicky's car at a set of lights. Sash and I driving off without a clue where we are going - getting lost - stopping - and then round the corner comes Nicky's car ( like, where the f**k did you come from?!). Good job they did - at least they knew the way to Canary Wharf !

4. Having my foot to the floor, accelerating hard - and seeing Howard's damn RS4 going past me like I was in reverse! (git)

5. Too pissed up birds coming out of somewhere (couldn't see) near Canary Wharf while 4 of us were stationary working out where we were, and asking me if : a) I had loads of money and b) whether they could please have a lift home. I told them, nah I think the fresh air will do you good....they wandered off and then one of them fell over down the road (did you spot that Sash?) . Class.

...and there were many more.

Nice to see everyone there. Well done Wak!

Cheers 

Damian


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> 4. Having my foot to the floor, accelerating hard - and seeing Howard's damn RS4 going past me like I was in reverse! (git)


You dont have to tell me  i followed him to the M1 after the run. that car is quick


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad you all had a great time, only sorry stuck with so many bleeping boxes :-X


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Was this done b4 or after andf who was it?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Said car belongs to our esteemed Chairman.
On the way down to London, "some stupid bitch" pulled out in front of him. Stupid bitch 

We were all impressed the Xenon kept working!

Damian


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

OK ....doh! just read NuTTs' thread on the TT forum thread.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> btw when do you get your Milltek ;D ;D ;D


well that now all depends on how much I lose spend in Vegas

mind you if when I do, regular visits to some of those London tunnels will be a must


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

super duper night eh!

lovely to meet you all and have a giggle.

by the way....I WILL be contacting Pizza Hut to "discuss" this "no pizza" business : leave it with me guys! i'll see what i can "negotiate"

thank you for initiating me into the world of TT ownership  cor! what a day yesterday was sooooooooooooo much excitement!

when i went out in it this morning i could'nt help but miss the fun of the following 15 other TT's and see the grins on other peoples faces ;D ....but they were'nt as big as mine was yesterday! 180 miles on the first day ;D  :

xx


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

What's all this about _no Pizza at a Pizza Hut_?

About time to update your sig pic Nicky :


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Great night guys and girls, I am still truely shattered. Nice to put some more faces to names, names to faces

Wak great organising as usual, glad the walkie talkies came in handy , we could do with a few more. Thank your co pilot for keeping me company, It gets lonely at the back.    . ( Photo shoot sounds good).

Nicky the car looks great, 180 miles, wow . I remember the days when it only had a 100. ;D ;D ;D

NuTTs you are, hope your car gets sorted soon. 

Howard, did Danni get em out?   

What happen to the rest of you guys after Trafalgar Square (you know who you are).

Troy.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Troy, Nope, 'Danni (Minogue)' didn't get them out :'(

Damian, sorry about showing you what standard performance is all about 

Jonah, Wow, what a Ditch. Anyone going up north from Baker Street via Gloucester Place, be very careful, just as you approach Portman Sq there is a very bad ditch and if you are placing your foot to the metal, be very careful, Jonah thought he nearly bottomed his car I thought I was going to drive straight into the ground - Very scarey.

Cheers

HOWARD

PS: You guys missed an amazing day today at Milton Keynes! (Karting).


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Made it home ok, but once away from the safety of the pack and stuck on Regent Street I had to turn down a couple of groups of _TT enthusiasts_ "nice car - give us a lift...etc" :
> 
> I did wonder how easy it for someone to climb into a TTR with the top down - particularly when pi$$ed...? :-/... defn glad of autolock ;D!
> 
> L


I thought you'd turned off seeing a public toilet sign.....where did you go? I felt all lonely in my convoy of one.

It was kind of ironic that the only 3 to be at the Mini showroom was us 3 die hard route testers from a few weeks ago...Troy, Shash and me! 

I couldnt have missed it but am suffering now, been coughing and lying in bed all day and my temp is up to 102. :-/


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear you're not well, Wak - I would never have guessed from your 'performance' on Saturday!

Sorry too to have missed the latter part of the drive. We'd had one too many instances of being caught at red lights and getting lost! Had a look round the City then headed back off home. I could not believe how much traffic there was around Trafalgar Square at that time of the night/morning! Unlike Louise, I chickened out and put the roof up - didn't fancy a drunk wandering across and upchucking in the car! Found a couple of tunnels on the way for another sound check on the TVR!

Good to learn from Damian's post what was going on with the two women at Canary Wharf! I was wondering what that was about! I was on the mobile at the time, trying to locate my son, who'd been happily going up and down the car park ramps at the Wharf, bouncing the engine noise off the walls! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Good to meet everyone and a great time all round. ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Great, fun, great route and great organiasation from the Wakster ;D (who obviously knows the limehouse tunnel better than anyone )

Essex was a bit of a let down (and I hardly had high hopes :), one Pizza Hut running out of Pizza ??? - gits and HuTTers and I having hysterics at having a 'walk thru' Maccy D's ;D

Sorry I had to bail at Canary Wharf but 3am start that morning and a utterly mad VX meet the following day (another story) and I was done in.

Great fun.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Stunning pictures, very atmospheric WAK Â 8). Get well soon!

The Silver and white cars stand out the best at night Â ;D Like your pic ScoTTy Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Did anybody else take any pictures - there must be some great ones for AbsoluTTe? I think my fav so far is:










Next time we must organise a proper 'usual suspects' group photo, as well as the cars Â 

I can just hear the noise in the tunnels now Â  Â 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Great, fun, great route and great organiasation from the Wakster ;D (who obviously knows the limehouse tunnel better than anyone )





> I can just hear the noise in the tunnels now


 ;D The video is coming! 
I have a superb tunnel shot! Â ;D ;D

Just feel too ill at the mo. :'(


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

... and another big vote of thanks from my son:

Wak,

Many thanks for allowing me, Jules and TreVoR to gatecrash the TT-fest.

Enjoyed the "spirited" driving (especially through the
numerous tunnels - did I really need to be in second gear every time?!), but tried to hang around the back as much as poss, as I knew it was an Audi thing really. Unfortunately, my crappy sign-reading meant I often ended up in the wrong lane and had to be allowed back in the middle of the group or face the death of a thousand taxis - sorry all!

The TTs looked spectacular at the Wharf, but the best bit was when I joined up with a few lost souls (damn those traffic lights!) and we tried to regroup: was driving behind three TTs taking up two and a half ;-) lanes with the hammers down - was like having the best spectator seat in a one-make race
series!

Good to meet you all. Special hellos to Troy for his patience and Shash for just being "a bloody good bloke"!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I did wonder how easy it for someone to climb into a TTR with the top down - particularly when pi$$ed...? :-/... defn glad of autolock ;D!
> 
> L


I was wondering that when we sat at the lights at Trafalgar Square - I think ??? (I lost track of the sights), Shash was behind me with a few _interested_ (sober?) lads peering in over the top.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great event, brilliant to meet new "faces" ;D
Super sites, excellent pictures [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Hope you'll be better soon Wak [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Wak don't panic, I'm on it.


Troy, man you sure have some connections up stairs ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for keeping the weather dry , true to your word mate it was fine (not much sun though :) ;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak look forward to the video hope you get well soon  

John you're welcome, I'll try and work on the sun for next time but even I have my limits ;D ;D.

Paul you're quite right white and silver are the best colours   Thats what you meant right?

Trevor and Jules no problem, my ears are still ringing , ear plugs optional for the next one. ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak , think its time that the forum made you a special award for all the time and effort that you have given continually , not just for this superb bit of planning for YOUR SECOND CONSECTUTIVE London Rolling Meet, but for every post where you are constantly there for all of us with your seemingly endless technical support and care that you volunteer at the drop of a hat.

I am sure everyone will agree that we all stand up and applaud and praise and thank you for everything you do to make our ownership of our TT's a fun experience.

Three cheers for Wak and his dear family for being dragged around with him too ! The mans marvellous.

Thats all really. Get well soon mate, think you passed it on , I am suffering awfully too , should be at home but no pc there ! See you soon. John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hear Hear, John ;D

WAK's the main man Â [smiley=indian_chief.gif] when it comes to organising events like these. Organising the security 'pass' for Canary Wharf will have made things easier for sure Â  He even published detailed maps! Well done WAK.

BTW - I know you said you hadn't tried out the first part of the route, that I planned, how did it go, did anybody get lost on this bit?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks John, there are plenty that ar contributing these days, tend to let them get on with it unless I feel I can help.

Paul, we did get split up....but it was pretty cool to pull out of the silvertown back streets onto the bridge just as a convoy of lost TT's appeared! Â 

The Stops were very good Paul, Excel and Cutty Sark.

Anyone tried the vid?
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046729859


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Wak - I've tried to access the vid, but get a 'page cannot be displayed' message. That may be down to the server here, or just lots of Forum members trying to look at it!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Try retrying a little: -

if not try this (rtsp:// forces streaming, http:// doesnt) 
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.wmv

Trouble is this one may want to download and if you have a modem then forget it its 33m.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Just read the chatter and seen the photos. Looks like a great night but my bodyclock wouldn't recover for weeks. Bed at 6 in the morning. That's when we get up isn'it? I'm sorry I couldn't make it but I'm at Beaconsfield Sunday - defo.

Amen to the Wak appreciation society members - I think he deserves a medal.

Andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, he should be stuffed and mounted ! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yeh, Â he should be stuffed and mounted ! ;D


Hey, less of the prison talk, have you done time?  ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What walkie talkies were you using (FRS? etc?).
photoniq.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> What walkie talkies were you using (FRS? etc?).
> photoniq.


They were Troy's, IM him for details but I have a review from TTotals Sailing Mag....

Entel Euro Wave comes top with
Motorola T5512 a close 2nd.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> They were Troy's, IM him for details but I have a review from TTotals Sailing Mag....
> 
> Entel Euro Wave comes top with
> Motorola T5512 a close 2nd.


Any one wants a copy of the mag with the report just IM me and itll be in the post ! John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Any one wants a copy of the mag with the report just IM me and itll be in the post ! Â John


BE CAREFUL!....

I now want to get Castro Fenders, Bow Thrusters, a Depth Guage and a Plastimo Neptune Oven and Grill fitted to my TT! Â  ;D ;D ;D

The Forward looking sonar sounds very sexy too!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Wak, page 70...the Redco Flat Fenders for those rush hour moments , they look great hanging along whiTTe's flanks !!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't forget all those "crappy leaflets in magazines" you'll get as well ;D

Glad to hear that those walkie talkies came in useful - that'll be a 10-4 then VEK good buddy


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

1- 4 for a copy and all that. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look, whatever you do...do not mention that my mudflaps have been on the London Video either !!!

But I was wearing ...you know what ! 8)


----------

